# TeMar, Von Rief, West



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

While I have submitted apps for adopting German shepherds, still considering breeders. Would love to do both actually either first puppy or first adult. 

Here are breeders I hope you heard about them. TeMar, Von Rief,


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is a duplicate question, which I am reporting,


----------

